# S6 in all her glory



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm really tempted!

HERE










p.s. It's not another Marque but there's no where else for this to go!! Could one of the mods suggest where I should stick it? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> The six-speed tiptronic automatic transmission, supplied as standard,....


Do you reckon they'll do a manual? :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> > The six-speed tiptronic automatic transmission, supplied as standard,....
> 
> 
> Do you reckon they'll do a manual? :?


No i think a 7 Speed DSG. (Audi Roadjet Concept)

btw, why not put it in RSX. :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Could one of the mods suggest where I should stick it? :roll:


Go on mod's tell him :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Really like it too, but the price tag? And you know the RS6 is going to be soon too.

I think Audi have put there bets on this one though, the last S6 was a dog, but I reckon this is going to be the Dog's Dangly Bits.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Stunning if you ask me. ONly previous 6 that I really liked before was the RS6, but this is dang nice.

I just hope they copy the interior (from the Audiworld site too) for the S3!!!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Makes you wonder what they could do to a 5.2 v10 to get to the RS version


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Very nice...

A good way to get the V10 engine in "modest" power output (not RS6 levels) yet still have a big boot.

Perhaps I should count my pennies with a view to getting one of these.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Please can someone hide my credit card and tell Vindis not to speak to me if I call up? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fucking hell, this is going to be expensive. I don't think I'm strong enough to resist!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Interesting fog light set up on it

Maybe see that in the newer audi's too? :wink:

Looks nice 

Go on jampott you know you want to


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice car but is it only me thet thinks the new Audi grill is spoiling it  (and every other new Audi  )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Interesting fog light set up on it
> 
> Maybe see that in the newer audi's too? :wink:
> 
> ...


The fog lights are incorporated in the main clusters - the LED set you see on the photos are running lights. Audi is turning into Volvo... :lol:

But they're lovely. I want one.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Excellent idea with running lights...

There are far too many muppets on the road that seemingly refuse to put any form of lights on unless its night time... rain, snow, fog... no need! :x 
Grrr

Also they look pretty cool... which is a bonus.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

My boat is well and truly floated...


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> Please can someone hide my credit card and tell Vindis not to speak to me if I call up? :?


Give me the credit card number, and I'll make sure you're have limited credit left... problem solved. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From the Audi Press site (no pics as yet though)

NEW V10 AUDI S6 QUATTRO POWERS INTO DETROIT

US motor show debut for new 10-cylinder A6 range flagship developed with the help of Lamborghini

New A6 range flagship headlines on the Audi stand at the NAIAS in Detroit (Jan 8-10, 2006) 
Opens for UK order in April, first UK deliveries in July 
5.2-litre V10 FSI petrol engine developed using Lamborghini Gallardoâ€™s 5.0-litre unit as its technical basis, linked to six-speed tiptronic automatic transmission 
420PS at 6,800rpm, 540Nm from 3,000-4,000rpm, 0-62mph in 5.2 seconds (Avant 5.3), electronically limited 155mph top speed, 21.0mpg 
Modified sports suspension with latest generation quattro drive incorporating 40/60 rear biased torque split 
All-up weight of 1,910kg, giving impressive power-to-weight ratio of 220PS per ton (S6 quattro Saloon) 
Exclusive styling incorporating unique single frame grille design, flared front wheel arches, separate daytime running light strips 
Americaâ€™s enduring devotion to the V8 engine may falter this week when the wraps come off the potent new V10 FSI-powered Audi S6 quattro at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit (January 8-10). Developed with technical input from Lamborghini, the quattro four-wheel-driven, 420PS ten-cylinder Audi super saloon will be available to order in the UK from April and will reach its first UK customers in July. Avant estate versions combining exceptional performance with up to 1,660 litres of carrying capacity will be launched simultaneously.

Using the Gallardo super carâ€™s 5.0-litre unit, developed by Lamborghini in conjunction with Audi, as its foundation, the new 5.2-litre V10 FSI engine that appeared first in the new S8 quattro has been tuned to suit the specific characteristics of the new A6 range flagship. Its adjusted output of 420PS is delivered at 6,800rpm, and peak torque of 540Nm is on tap between 3,000 and 4,000rpm, with over 500Nm available from just 2,500rpm right up to 5,500rpm.

Channelled through a six-speed tiptronic automatic transmission with software revisions that enable even swifter gear changes than existing A6 models, this exceptional output gives the new S6 quattro the potential to cover the 0-62mph sprint in 5.2 seconds (Avant 5.3 seconds) and to reach a top speed limited electronically to 155mph. It can also cover a respectable 21.0mpg on the combined cycle.

In the pursuit of performance that is more commonly associated with exotic sports coupes, the fact that the S6 quattro is first and foremost an A6 was never forgotten. Bespoke features including Audi FSI direct petrol injection and a balancing shaft ensure that although the engine note and breathtaking response befit a super car, efficiency, smoothness and refinement remain typically Audi.

Weighing in at a comparatively light 220kg, the new engine also has a surprisingly modest impact on the 1,910kg overall weight of the S6 quattro, contributing to an impressive power-to-weight ratio of 220PS per ton for the Saloon.

The first ever V10 from Audi is effectively harnessed by sports suspension incorporating a high proportion of lightweight aluminium for maximum agility, and unique settings that strike the best possible balance between ride comfort and handling poise. The reassurance of smooth, unruffled acceleration and outstanding grip in all conditions comes courtesy of the latest generation quattro permanent four-wheel-drive system, featuring a standard torque split of 40:60 (front / rear) that helps to optimise balance, adjustability and steering precision.

In common with generations of sporting Audi models, the new S6 quattros donâ€™t flaunt their capabilities to the outside world. Subtle hints include a unique front end design incorporating a restyled single frame grille and an additional central air intake flanked by larger side intakes containing distinctive LED daytime running strip lights. Front wheel arches flared by 14mm, aluminium look door mirrors and larger body-coloured side rubbing strips enhance the profile in conjunction with 19-inch 5-arm Wing design alloy wheels. At the rear, an integrated boot or tailgate spoiler, a built-in diffuser in a contrasting colour and four ellipsoidal exhaust tailpipes subtly complete the look.

Inside, new Alcantara and leather-upholstered sports seats with integral head restraints and pronounced lateral supports are a focal point, as is the â€˜S quattroâ€™ three-spoke leather-trimmed sports steering wheel with contrasting double seam stitching and aluminium look tiptronic gear shift paddles.

The sporting theme is continued in the facia and doors, which are inlaid with carbon fibre, and in the instrument panel, which features a new â€˜Flexmetallicâ€™ anthracite-coloured metallic covering and incorporates exclusive dials embossed with the S6 logo. Also new within the instrument panel is an upgraded Driverâ€™s Information System (DIS) with a built-in digital speedometer.

Full UK specification and pricing for the new S6 quattro Saloon and Avant models will be announced nearer to their April on sale date.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

April eh?

That's a bit sooner than I would have liked...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice car but is it only me thet thinks the new Audi grill is spoiling it  (and every other new Audi  )


You are not alone. That grill still offends me. IMHO it looks incredibly ordinary for what will doubtless be a Â£50K+ car.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Its about 100hp light on the rumoured M5 touring though with a slightly smaller v10.
Suspect the S6 might be launched before the M5 touring though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

V.nice especially the interior finishing


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Who wants to buy a late 2004 S4 Avant in Nogaro Blue? 14k miles, Milltek exhaust, AmD fitted short shift kit and Hyperflow induction kit.  :lol: :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Who wants to buy a late 2004 S4 Avant in Nogaro Blue? 14k miles, Milltek exhaust, AmD fitted short shift kit and Hyperflow induction kit.  :lol: :-*


He would'nt let it lie ......he just would'nt :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants to buy a late 2004 S4 Avant in Nogaro Blue? 14k miles, Milltek exhaust, AmD fitted short shift kit and Hyperflow induction kit.  :lol: :-*
> ...


Ssshhhh. It comes with a free towbar!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Interesting point is that the S6 although using the same engine as the new S8, it's putting out 30BHP less (not that much i hear you ask), but add to that it's the same weight as the new S8 & to me it aint all that attractive.

Rumours are it will be closer to Â£60K & with a new RS6 with an expected 520BHP in the offing, i'd not be happy with an S6.

Does look stunning though, but the S6 has always been a bad seller as it represents poor value & given it's possibly more than the new RS4 but with only the same power but heaps more weight, who will it appeal to??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Interesting point is that the S6 although using the same engine as the new S8, it's putting out 30BHP less (not that much i hear you ask), but add to that it's the same weight as the new S8 & to me it aint all that attractive.
> 
> Rumours are it will be closer to Â£60K & with a new RS6 with an expected 520BHP in the offing, i'd not be happy with an S6.
> 
> Does look stunning though, but the S6 has always been a bad seller as it represents poor value & given it's possibly more than the new RS4 but with only the same power but heaps more weight, who will it appeal to??


Methinks Audi may come in with a good price... and if the engine technology is the same, it won't take much aftermarket cash to free-up those additional 30 ponies... 

Maybe I should save my cash for the RS6 - but the RS4 Avant still isn't available, and could possibly end up being "limited" anyway.

Does make you wonder what Audi could do (not just a pair of blowers bolted onto the engine) to make an RS6 version though, doesn't it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Interesting point is that the S6 although using the same engine as the new S8, it's putting out 30BHP less (not that much i hear you ask), but add to that it's the same weight as the new S8 & to me it aint all that attractive.
> 
> Rumours are it will be closer to Â£60K & with a new RS6 with an expected 520BHP in the offing, i'd not be happy with an S6.
> 
> Does look stunning though, but the S6 has always been a bad seller as it represents poor value & given it's possibly more than the new RS4 but with only the same power but heaps more weight, who will it appeal to??


The more I think about it, the more I think it'll undercut the S8 on price considerably - else who would buy it? Its not like they've got a W12 in the S8 and a V10 in the S6. When you factor in the costs of the aluminium technology of the S8, the options like ceramic brakes etc, as well as the trick suspension on the S8 - I can't see there being "only" a Â£10k price difference. I think it'll be much closer to the price of the RS4, with the RS6 slotting just above the S8 in price terms.

Out of interest, what does an RS4 weigh?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting point is that the S6 although using the same engine as the new S8, it's putting out 30BHP less (not that much i hear you ask), but add to that it's the same weight as the new S8 & to me it aint all that attractive.
> ...


I must be alone in struggling to find anything 'stunning' about the visuals of this leviathon :? Some LED running lights, which seems to be any emerging styling cue from Germany (as on new 997T)...some bigger wheels and the same basic body as a company 2.0tdi?

S6s and S8s have always made better sense as 18 month old buys when some other sucker has taken the massive initial depreciation hit.

Isn't it also ironic that Audi are turning their back on forced induction for their performance motors whilst BMW are starting to dabble with them - such as with the forthcoming twin turbo blown six ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> I must be alone in struggling to find anything 'stunning' about the visuals of this leviathon :? Some LED running lights, which seems to be any emerging styling cue from Germany (as on new 997T)...some bigger wheels and the same basic body as a company 2.0tdi?
> 
> S6s and S8s have always made better sense as 18 month old buys when some other sucker has taken the massive initial depreciation hit.
> 
> Isn't it also ironic that Audi are turning their back on forced induction for their performance motors whilst BMW are starting to dabble with them - such as with the forthcoming twin turbo blown six ?


I think you either prefer the styling of all Audis or all Beemers. For me, I can't think of any BMW model that has got an equivalent Audi version that isn't uglier and less appealing.

That's not to say that the Beemers aren't better driving, more comofortable etc, only that when I look at Audis I find them all prettier than BMWs.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If it ends up close to Â£60k  is there anyone out there who would buy one of these over an M5 Touring?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> If it ends up close to Â£60k  is there anyone out there who would buy one of these over an M5 Touring?


Carl
Exactly what I was thinking. Not too much of a used market for 5.2L gas guzzlers at the mo.

Even if they've now sorted the driving dynamics (as suggested in some RS4 reviews), I can't see many in the UK opting for the S6 over the equivalent M5 on purely performance grounds. Quattro, whilst making a difference ain't going to make up for 100 odd hp missing for a similar (estimated) price


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I must be alone in struggling to find anything 'stunning' about the visuals of this leviathon :? Some LED running lights, which seems to be any emerging styling cue from Germany (as on new 997T)...some bigger wheels and the same basic body as a company 2.0tdi?
> ...


Audi doesn't have a 6-series competitor, let alone a prettier one.

My favourite BMW at the moment


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agreed on styling - i think they have both lost the plot - although I saw a pic of next Bnagle 7 series which loks less challenging ie ugly, very A6 ish but without the gawky grill.

I dislike the styling of the current 3, 5, 7 and 6 series which only look acceptable in M variants Escl 7) - but what car doesnt look better with pumped up arches and big wheels.

All the new grill Audis look better in black when you cant actuallt see the grill - although the new A4 rear lights still suck.

If they didn't drive as well as they do and the build/material qulaity slipped. Alfa and Lexus (whose styling has improved massively) would be laughing.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pics are now up on the Audi site...














































If anyone wants the high res versions, PM me and I'll send them to you./


----------

